# Heads Up - Conflicker worm



## LadyCook61 (Mar 27, 2009)

The conflicker Worm supposely to wreak havoc on April 1st. 

snopes.com: Conficker

Computer Worms - Conficker| Microsoft Security


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up LadyCook61 - I think I
will disconnect from the internet on 4/1 - I am leading a 
9 mile hike that day anyway.
I have Sunbelt Firewall, AVG anti-virus and Trojan Hunter  software
in addition to Windows Defender.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

One reason I don't have a Windows based PC.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

This is important stuff.  I think maybe the mods should change the title so more people see it and are careful and make sure their anti-virus software is up to date.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Why do people think that it is funny to destroy peoples things and lives?? Makes me sick!!

thank you ladyC


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Why do people think that it is funny to destroy peoples things and lives?? Makes me sick!!
> 
> thank you ladyC


That is the phrase of my day.  I haven't shared the hell I went through today but suffice it to say, someone definitely tried to destroy my life today.  And I mean that literally, not figuratively.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm bumping this , I feel this is important.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Bumping again. This is important andd the date is almost here.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a link for the Microsoft Malacious Software Removal Tool
which will search for and remove this Conficker worm.

Download details: Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool

Here is a link to a Windows newsletter which keeps you
up to date on things like this.

Run a Conficker removal tool before April 1http://us.mg2.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.gx=1&.rand=clii1eolhh0rt


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 30, 2009)

I have moved this to Forum Help and Ideas so it would not keep getting covered up by the jokes and games. This information is help for the forum members.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 30, 2009)

Is this something my McAfee protection couldn't handle?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

SharonT said:


> Is this something my McAfee protection couldn't handle?


Not unless you've updated your virus today.  You should really consider a better anti-virus.  McAfee isn't the best out there.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

I am not belittling the reports on this and having been in the computer business for over 15 years (10 running our own company) I am no stranger to viruses.   My hubby makes good money repairing computers that have been hit.

But just remember one thing.  The date this is supposed to hit is April 1st, April Fool's day.

I am not saying DON'T protect yourself, I think it is very important to be aware of this kind of thing and take necessary precautions.  The thing that we have seen over many years is that people "leak out" this information to get everyone scared stiff that they will have a virus kill their computer and when nothing happens, the people who did it get a good laugh.  Either way, it is very sick behaviour.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Not unless you've updated your virus today.  You should really consider a better anti-virus.  McAfee isn't the best out there.



Callisto, I agree with you and even Norton is losing ground in the virus game to some degree.  We use AVG (and surprisingly the free version works as well or better than the pay version).


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

There have been more than a few viruses that are timed to be released on particular dates.  I'm sure the creator of this one thought April Fools was a good date and it's not the first virus released on that date.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Callisto, I agree with you and even Norton is losing ground in the virus game to some degree.  We use AVG (and surprisingly the free version works as well or better than the pay version).


Me too.  I love AVG. I recommend it over Norton or McAfee any time I can.  Norton sucks.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> I have moved this to Forum Help and Ideas so I would not keep getting covered up by the jokes and games. This information is help for the forum members.


 
Thank you , Michael.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Conficker Worm: What Happens Next? - CBS News


----------



## bullseye (Mar 30, 2009)

One more reason to run Linux or a Unix based OS like the Mac.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm with you there, Bullseye. Might I even say, right on target?


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> There have been more than a few viruses that are timed to be released on particular dates.  I'm sure the creator of this one thought April Fools was a good date and it's not the first virus released on that date.



And as I said, it wouldn't be the first one to be released on that day as a hoax either.  I am not saying it is, and I do agree everyone should be prepared, but I also don't want everyone getting into a huge panic over it.  Just make sure you have a good UP TO DATE anti-virus program and if at all possible, DON'T use your computer.  Let's just hope it is a hoax.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Not unless you've updated your virus today. You should really consider a better anti-virus. McAfee isn't the best out there.


 
It updates automatically... the last virus scan update _was _today, actually. I also checked to make certain that the Windows Security Update MS08-067 was installed on my system last October... 

I did read a few comparison reviews of the best anti-virus software and McAfee was fairly equally matched to AVG in Top Ten Reviews (AVG 7th & McA 11th; in Consumer Software Reviews McA was rated 5th and AVG 13th).  They both have daily updates regarding known viruses... neither was rated 100% effective.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a link to a free tool which will search your computer and
detect if you have been 'botted', made a robot of a malicious
attack which makes a robot network.

TrendSecure | Trend Micro™ RUBotted (Beta)

If you do a search on computer bot you will get plenty of info.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 31, 2009)

I've gotten rid of Windows years ago. And OS X and Linux....

The Leap Frog Leap Pad is years ahead of that archaic technology. 



Or infact I use all three. It's a pain sometimes, but when you don't have to worry about Windows having Virii, Linux not working with whatever piece of hardware, and OS X not communication with either, then it's a good time.

Ed: I think that Microsoft even has utilities on their site or in their updates to check for and remove this problem.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 31, 2009)

video from Fox 



Conficker Worm to Deliver Payload on April 1st


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, I was wrong (but some have been jokes), but I really wish I wasn't.


----------

